# Garden Ridge Halloween bats and me



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We are always looking for new ideas and sources of inspiration! It sounds like you came up with a great way to create a realistic prop from a cheesy one. I'd love to see photos. 

Eric
________
Honda XR400


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Please post pictures!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, I'd like to see too


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Working on pics guys and gals. Been extremely busy making 3 lifelike corses and a spider with a 16 foot legspan for the roof. Unfortunately my co-Haunter buddy has endured 2 kidney stone operations and is due for a 3rd on Thursday 

Our time is so crunched, prolly wont get the spider completed this year but we are determined to get the corpses going.

Once the corpses are prepped for airbrushing, i'll airbrush the lil bats too for my vampire display. Going to have them flying through a broken stained glass window into the room where our vampire is. 

Sadly, our vampire reached his end with a stake in his heart which caused him to spontaneously combust.

We had so much planned but my friends recovery time has taken a toll on his body as well as our haunt


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

RECORD HIS MOANING!

I've had kidney stones, and for those of you who haven't had the good fortune, I promise you that Glyphen's friend is probably capable of some blood curdling wails!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry about your vampire! I hope you post pics of the bats though!


----------

